# Hardwood Floor Cut



## Trotter76 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello, 

I have hardwood floors throughout my lower level. I am trying to replace the wood flooring in my bathroom and convert to tile. As such, I am wanting to use a wood flooring leftover as a transition piece in the doorway. My question is, what is the best way to get a perfectly straight cut in between the door jambs? I have thought of using my router with a spiral bit, but that still leaves a portion of wood near the jambs. Looking for some advice. The wood flooring is nailed down 3/4" maple. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I wouldn't worry about the cut. Cut it as straight as you can and cover the seam with a transition strip as though you were going from carpet to tile.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Professional flooring guys use a multi tool for cutting out floor boards.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> If it were me I wouldn't worry about the cut. Cut it as straight as you can and cover the seam with a transition strip as though you were going from carpet to tile.


STEVE!!!! You know better than that...I Thought anyway. A transition strip for carpet.....YUCK!!!! That's for a last minute ditch when you can't do it correctly.

Beachcomber, this actually needs to be handled by a professional floor installer. It is a little complex but could be done by amateur. The floor looks as if it's not too old, maybe even has staples as fastners which cut a lot better than the older nails that were sawteeth destroying items. The best look would be get a clean straight cut between the jambs ( different floor styles break under a shut door position) this would need a transstrip or just a clean board line to bring tile to with a Schluter style strip. The 45* existing floor and the wood trans between jambs also need to be grooved and splined together.

They need a drawing app here.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

A Dremel saw will get you to about 2 inches from the door jamb. Then, you could use a chisel, or a Dremel with a rasp bit to cut the last bits.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> STEVE!!!! You know better than that...I Thought anyway. A transition strip for carpet.....YUCK!!!! That's for a last minute ditch when you can't do it correctly.
> 
> Beachcomber, this actually needs to be handled by a professional floor installer. It is a little complex but could be done by amateur. The floor looks as if it's not too old, maybe even has staples as fastners which cut a lot better than the older nails that were sawteeth destroying items. The best look would be get a clean straight cut between the jambs ( different floor styles break under a shut door position) this would need a transstrip or just a clean board line to bring tile to with a Schluter style strip. The 45* existing floor and the wood trans between jambs also need to be grooved and splined together.
> 
> They need a drawing app here.


Any time I've ever done this the two floors were different thicknesses and had to have a transition strip anyway.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyway you can.

Use a straightedge, get 90% of it with a power saw, then strike a line and use a sharp chisel.

Don't cover the line, keep everything dead level. Something above the floor is for amateurs. Bed the tile to match the hardwood, that's the hallmark of a pro.

Remember that you're limiting the life of the hardwood floor.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Any time I've ever done this the two floors were different thicknesses and had to have a transition strip anyway.


iT WILL LOOK BEST WITH A TRANSITION STRIP regardless of how or how well it is cut.

George


----------

